

Migrate your Java Application from Heroku to OpenShift - OpenShift
https://www.openshift.com/blogs/migrate-your-java-application-from-heroku-to-openshift

======
sghill
I haven't used a serious app in production on OpenShift, but I have been
playing around with a Java project recently. Assuming I get it to production,
I'm going to stick with OpenShift. I think the blogs, forums, and docs are
great.

I started out with gradle and embedded jetty, and found no out-of-the-box
support. They did do a nice blog post on how to use gradle for builds[1].
Unfortunately, the blog uses gradle version 1.6 and that's the last gradle
version that doesn't throw an exception while building[2].

Wanting things to be easier, I switched over to maven[1] and tomcat:

    
    
        OpenShift has supported Apache Maven as default build system for Java based projects since the first release.
    

Since going with this setup, things just work.

I also really like that the environment configuration is stored in the
codebase under the .openshift folder. This makes it very easy to, for example,
develop locally against http but make all your traffic go through https on
OpenShift. And the free piggyback ssl means https just works too.

[1]: [https://www.openshift.com/blogs/run-gradle-builds-on-
openshi...](https://www.openshift.com/blogs/run-gradle-builds-on-openshift)
[2]:
[http://issues.gradle.org/browse/GRADLE-2871](http://issues.gradle.org/browse/GRADLE-2871)

------
arikrak
OpenShift's free tier provides 3 "gears" with 512MB RAM per gear and 1GB disk
space. This seems to be much more than Heroku's free tier of 1 "dyno" with
512MB RAM and 10k rows DB space.

(I'm on Heroku for now though I wonder if it's worth switching.)
[https://www.heroku.com/pricing](https://www.heroku.com/pricing)
[https://www.openshift.com/products/pricing](https://www.openshift.com/products/pricing)

------
dz0ny
Just don't. Opeshift has terrible performance, containers will stop to work at
random times. It's just bad experince.

~~~
agibsonccc
Did you use it during the free trial? I've found it give you just enough
control. It's leagues ahead of what I saw from heroku as far as java goes.

They were great when I asked for more resources and the like as well during
the trial. I've found a VPS better for my own purposes, but I'm kind of an
outlier as far as the kinds of things I develop. Most people don't need that
fine grained of control.

Openshift itself is a great model. That doesn't even count HN's love child
Docker throwing their lot in with these guys.

I wouldn't mind evaluating their enterprise offering if it becomes relevant.
I'm sure the paid product is much better than what was in the free developer
preview a long time ago.

At least Red Hat is sticking by it, I haven't seen much in the way of cloud
foundry in the while (keep in mind I haven't looked in to it in a while, so
feel free to correct me here.)

I've also tried cloudbees and the like. I liked the fact that red hat is good
on multiple fronts. It seems like they're nailing it overall.

That being said: heroku is usually the standard. I'm not really too much of a
ruby person myself, I'm sure it's amazing for that though.

